

Demo Video of a new Operating System - niravs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAr-xYtBFbY

======
rajat
If you love programming, this is the type of thing you should be doing. Just
for the love of it. No commercial possibilities, no thinking about non-
programming junk like elevator pitches and liquidation preferences; just code.
Wow!

------
scotth
Be sure to check out his other videos. Randomly generated songs (by god).

Don't miss the lyrics being generated in the top window.

------
yawniek
its called losethos link: <http://www.losethos.com/>

